# large vehicle studio considerations - construction



## pixelTherapy (May 14, 2014)

I am an in-house photographer and graphic designer. Recently my company has decided to move and we have the opportunity to build a full fledged studio. It will be rather large, about 30ft x 50ft with 15ft a ceiling. Beyond small product photos, we often shoot vehicle interiors. There are a few things that I would like to see in the new space, but this has been my only studio experience. For those with more experience, what are things that I should be asking for and considering as we build this new space?

We will also shoot product videos with a spokesperson. What might I need for that as well?

Topics on my mind: room lights, wall materials, storage solutions, layout, cyclorama.

Thanks for your input, I do not want to take full advantage of this opportunity!


----------

